# Attn: Dodger



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodger lets have a little wager. If the Utes wins against BYU this year then I get to pick your avatar. Vice versa.

Are you game?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll show that I'm a good sport and play along.

How about these terms:

The bet is on the Thursday spread of the game - not win or lose. You take the Utes, I take the Cougars.

Losing team supporter has a U or a Y avatar until the end of either the BYU or Utah bowl game (depending on who wins). If BYU doesn't go to a bowl, the avatar stays until Utah's bowl game.

ALSO, during the time you sport the other team's avatar, you can't say anything derogatory about the other team.

And, after the BYU/Utah game, neither of us will say anything about the other team through the bowl season.

Deal?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The bet is on the Thursday spread of the game - not win or lose. You take the Utes, I take the Cougars.


No it will be based on win or lose of the game.

Deal?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> > The bet is on the Thursday spread of the game - not win or lose. You take the Utes, I take the Cougars.
> 
> 
> No it will be based on win or lose of the game.
> ...


How is that a fair bet? What motivation do I have to take that bet? You're not selling me on this.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Because it will all be decided on the field. Pretty easy. The Utes win I pick your avatar. BYU wins then you pick my avatar.


Deal? Don't be a -/|\- -/|\- -/|\-


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

See, I have no reason to take that bet. The odds are against me. You are going to have to give me a better deal to make me interested in taking the deal. It's not an issue of being a chicken, it's an issue of making a bet that will give me something that I'm interested in.

What are you offering? You can start with my terms. I'm willing to negotiate.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey I'm giving up a lot already because you're saying I can't stir the pot until after their bowl games. This is HUGE for me. You say that the Utes are riding the coat tail of BYU so make the bet and own up to what you say.

Don't you believe in BYU? All I care about is win or lose. That is it. 

If I lose then I can't stir the pot anymore if BYU wins and you give me an Avatar of your choice..


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Wait, so you are taking everything but the spread on the game? Instead of the spread, you just want win or lose?

That's not much of a bet this year. I'm risking a lot, you aren't risking that much.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Take the deal coyote slayer. Of course there is no chance that the Y is going to a bowl game ths season.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I said the terms. I agreed to part of his terms. Remember it's a Rivalry game and anything can happen in a rivalry game. I could care less about the spread on Thursday. It means nothing. The game is played on the field.

Come on Dodger this is the last game that BYU/Utes will play in November. Don't be a chicken Chit.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know that either team will win the other team; do you mean win the game?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> I said the terms. I agreed to part of his terms. Remember it's a Rivalry game and anything can happen in a rivalry game. I could care less about the spread on Thursday. It means nothing. The game is played on the field.
> 
> Come on Dodger this is the last game that BYU/Utes will play in November. Don't be a chicken Chit.


I don't know what November or bird crap has to do with anything.

But, I'll agree to straight up win/lose subject to the following terms:

These are the terms:

1. Losing team supporter has a U or a Y avatar until the end of either the BYU or Utah bowl game (depending on who wins). If BYU doesn't go to a bowl, the avatar stays until Utah's bowl game.

2. After the BYU/Utah game, neither of us will say anything about the other team through the bowl season.

First infraction of Term 2 results in keeping the avatar until the team kicks off next September.

Second infraction of Term 2 results in you not saying anything about BYU until the BYU kicks off next September or me not saying anything about Utah until Utah kicks of next September.

If there is a dispute about an infraction, the dispute will be settled by a 24 hour poll in which members can vote on whether or not a comment violates Term 2. The outcome of the vote will be final.

Deal?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*DEAL*


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> *DEAL*


Ok.

Go cougs.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Now if CS bags on the Cougs after the Utes win... that means nothing right? The winner can say whatever they want about the other team? And going up to the game, either party can sling the other as much grief as possible right? THis is TOTALLY a no brainer... nice sell on the "anything can happen" line CS.... that was hilarious!! :lol: Pick a good avi dude....


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Now if CS bags on the Cougs after the Utes win... that means nothing right? The winner can say whatever they want about the other team? And going up to the game, either party can sling the other as much grief as possible right? THis is TOTALLY a no brainer... nice sell on the "anything can happen" line CS.... that was hilarious!! :lol: Pick a good avi dude....


Uhh, No. Neither of us says anything about the other team through the bowl season.



> 2. After the BYU/Utah game, *neither of us* will say anything about the other team through the bowl season.


I bought 6 weeks of silence and, since I really doubt he can go a whole 6 weeks after the BYU/Utah game, I probably bought some peace until next September. If CS is just forced to talk about Utah, he won't have anything to say judging by his comments here.

I think you need to re-read the terms.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude Dodger, I can't believe you let the Troll lure you in. And Yote, you don't have enough faith in Utah to go with the spread, you are the one that is chicken ****. Wow I heard you had no nuts, but I didn't know it was this bad. Nothing worse than a neutered Yote. LOL


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Dude Dodger, I can't believe you let the Troll lure you in. And Yote, you don't have enough faith in Utah to go with the spread, you are the one that is chicken **** Wow I heard you had no nuts, but I didn't know it was this bad. Nothing worse than a neutered Yote. LOL


My nuts are bigger than your little midget nuts you walk around with. BUT Jason tells me you lost yours in Price when you were being a Woolybully. ba ba baba says the little sheep.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

jahan said:


> Dude Dodger, I can't believe you let the Troll lure you in. And Yote, you don't have enough faith in Utah to go with the spread, you are the one that is chicken **** Wow I heard you had no nuts, but I didn't know it was this bad. Nothing worse than a neutered Yote. LOL


I bought 6 weeks of peace and quiet, regardless of the outcome of the game.

I did it for a few reasons:

1. The forum gets 6 weeks of peace.

2. He can't say anything about the game after the game.

3. I'm a good sport.

4. I got a much better deal than he first offered.

5. Regardless of the outcome, I still get what I want.

And, there is good potential that we may get peace until next September.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I bought 6 weeks of peace and quiet, regardless of the outcome of the game.

I


> did it for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. The forum gets 6 weeks of peace.
> 
> ...


But like I said, I get to pick any avatar of my choosing. I will stir it up before the game though. I would hate to add to your pain after the game, but you might become hosptalized after I give you the avatar that you must wear for 6 weeks.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Dude Dodger, I can't believe you let the Troll lure you in. And Yote, you don't have enough faith in Utah to go with the spread, you are the one that is chicken **** Wow I heard you had no nuts, but I didn't know it was this bad. Nothing worse than a neutered Yote. LOL
> ...


Six weeks isn't long enough. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> But like I said, I get to pick any avatar of my choosing. I will stir it up before the game though. I would hate to add to your pain after the game, but you might become hosptalized after I give you the avatar that you must wear for 6 weeks.


Correction. Look at Term 1:

1. Losing team supporter has a *U* or a *Y* avatar until the end of either the BYU or Utah bowl game (depending on who wins). If BYU doesn't go to a bowl, the avatar stays until Utah's bowl game.

You don't get anything you want, you get to pick out a nice U, if Utah wins. You can even make it a red one. 8)


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

jahan said:


> Six weeks isn't long enough. :mrgreen: :lol:


Think of it this way, if you stir the pot enough, you might be able to buy peace until September. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodger, I can draw a U on the avatar that I pick for you. I compromised a lot here and like I said I get to pick your avatar.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Dodger, I can draw a U on the avatar that I pick for you. I compromised a lot here and like I said I get to pick your avatar.


Are you trying to change the terms?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Dodger, I can draw a U on the avatar that I pick for you. I compromised a lot here and like I said I get to pick your avatar.


Unfortunately your poor reading comprehension has screwed you again. :mrgreen: :lol: He clearly stated it was an "U" or "Y" avatar and you agreed to that. o-||


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Dodger, I can draw a U on the avatar that I pick for you. I compromised a lot here and like I said I get to pick your avatar.
> ...


You will be lucky if he sticks to any of the terms and in the past he never lived up to his end of the deals.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> but you might become hosptalized after I give you the avatar that you must wear for 6 weeks.


So you guys will be in the same boat then?? :lol:

Dude, THANK YOU DODGER!!!! Six weeks of silence will be amazing....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Unfortunately your poor reading comprehension has screwed you again. He clearly stated it was an "U" or "Y" avatar and you agreed to that.


Your reading skills aren't as good as your woolybully skills. bababa.

As long as there is U or Y on the avatar then it's a U or Y avatar.

For example this one I could give to Dodger because it was a *U* in *BYU*










BUT, don't worry Dodger, I will pick a better one for you.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I get a feeling it is impossible to "win" a conversation with coyoteslayer, as he can always twist things to his benefit?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> *1. Losing team supporter has a U or a Y avatar until the end of either the BYU or Utah bowl game (depending on who wins). If BYU doesn't go to a bowl, the avatar stays until Utah's bowl game.*
> 
> 2. After the BYU/Utah game, neither of us will say anything about the other team through the bowl season.
> 
> ...


Well Dodger left that part wide open to Y's and U's


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> As long as there is U or Y on the avatar then it's a U or Y avatar.


Actually, no, it isn't. Notice how you added a couple extra words there? It is a "U or a Y avatar," not a U or Y "on" the avatar. You don't get to change the terms.

I specifically wrote Term 1 that way because I don't trust that you would pick something appropriate.



Nor-tah said:


> Dude, THANK YOU DODGER!!!! Six weeks of silence will be amazing....


Enter to learn, go forth to serve. It's what I do.



jahan said:


> You will be lucky if he sticks to any of the terms and in the past he never lived up to his end of the deals.


That would be disappointing. But, if he never has the opportunity to change his ways, then he never can. I don't trust that he'd pick an appropriate avatar, but I trust that he'll live up to his word.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Actually, no, it isn't. Notice how you added a couple extra words there? It is a "U or a Y avatar," not a U or Y "on" the avatar. You don't get to change the terms.


My picture is a U or Y avatar, my friend. You didn't say Y or U "logo" now did you?



> You will be lucky if he sticks to any of the terms and in the past he never lived up to his end of the deals.


I have always lived up to my end of the deals. Treehugger never shaved his head when BYU lost in 2008.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Actually, no, it isn't. Notice how you added a couple extra words there? It is a "U or a Y avatar," not a U or Y "on" the avatar. You don't get to change the terms.
> 
> 
> My picture is a U or Y avatar, my friend. You didn't say Y or U "logo" now did you?


If I meant a "logo," I would have written "logo." You get to pick out a nice U, or if you really want to, I guess you could pick a Y too.

You could pick the "U" on the mountain. You could pick a nice Times New Roman U. You could pick an upside down "U," but it has to be U. That's what you agreed to. You don't get to change things around because you didn't read Term 1. You also don't get the "broadest interpretation" of Term 1 or to interpret it how you want to. You get a U or a Y. Those are your choices because that's what you agreed to.

It doesn't have to be the University of Utah's logo. You are free to pick out any U in creation.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Then my picture that I posted for an example works


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Then my picture that I posted for an example works


As long as it is only the portion of the picture that has a U, it does.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh its the whole picture my friend. It was a lot of U's. This is actually a pic of you during your pledge as a Ute fan.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oh its the whole picture my friend. It was a lot of U's.


That's not what you agreed to.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, we both agreed it can be any U or Y picture. That picture was a Ute event where BYU fans were being embarassed. It also has Ute logos.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Yep, we both agreed it can be any U or Y picture.


See how you keep adding words that weren't there? You won't find the word "any" in Term 1.

I'm holding you to the terms of the deal, if you expect there to be a deal.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> 1. Losing team supporter has a U or a Y avatar until the end of either the BYU or Utah bowl game (depending on who wins). If BYU doesn't go to a bowl, the avatar stays until Utah's bowl game.


Yep U or Y avatar which is what I have been saying all along. You said it can be a mountain with a U so why not a guy with a U?

I will take you down Dodger.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Yep U or Y avatar which is what I have been saying all along. You said it can be a mountain with a U so why not a guy with a U?


Again, you are adding words. I didn't say it could be a mountain with a U on it. I said it can be the U on the mountain. Big difference.

You want it to say a "Utah or a BYU avatar." It does not. It says a "U or a Y avatar." That's what you agreed to.



coyoteslayer said:


> I will take you down Dodger.


You are welcome to try, but you certainly won't do it with word games. *(u)* 8)


----------

